# Mayfield/Bellerby College, Wadhurst - Nov '09



## BeGood (Nov 3, 2009)

The history might have been written before, but to save you having to go to a previous report for that, here it is again;

"Prior to Bellerby's taking over this school in about 1995 it was known as Mayfield College. Mayfield was founded by the Duchess of Leeds as an Orphanage. In 1868 a Roman Catholic Order of Religous Brothers, known as the Xaverian Brothers, moved from Hastings to run Mayfield College as an independent boys boarding school. The school continued to flourish under the direction of the Brothers until 1977 when, due to a shortage of vocations into the Brothers, the school was taken over by the Mayfield College Educational Trust. It retained strong links with the Brothers several of whom still lived and taught at the College.

However in about 1995 the Trust felt unable to continue the administration of the school and it was sold to Bellerby's of Wadhurst, they changed the name of the school to Bellerby College, Mayfield. The school has now closed down; about four years ago."

I don't know what they are planning to do with it now, but it's a lovely building in beautiful grounds, so hopefully something can be done before the rain gets the better of the house.

Apart from the epic walk from the railway station, it was quite a pleasant explore. I managed to forget my torch, and with the sun going down I had a bit of a time finding my way to my exit point at the end of my lookaround. A frantic 15 minutes ensued, but all was well in the end.

On with the photos...

































Why, this is marvellous news!






Some attractive windows.





















Rather damp in here.






Thanks very much for looking!


----------



## diehardlove (Nov 3, 2009)

got to say nice pics and what a nice swimming pool,
now be good 
sorry had to do it
all the best dave


----------



## lost (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice photos, it's a shame how much it's deteriorated recently.


----------



## DaveyGTI (Nov 3, 2009)

so that place is still derelict? drove past a while back, I think a visit might be in order


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 3, 2009)

This place looks grand -the fireplace and surround are almost as tall as my house!!! 

Good photos -cheers for sharing


----------



## BeGood (Nov 4, 2009)

Cheers for looking, everybody!

DieHardLove - As you say, someone's got to do it! 

Lost - My explores up to this point have been in pretty wrecked places, so this was quite decent by my standards. Some of the damp areas are pretty awful, but I've seen worse!

DaveyGTI - Indeed it is! Go for it.

Lightbuoy - Ta, they were pretty spectacular!


----------

